# Carb Rebuild Kit Needed



## salarmi (Jul 10, 2006)

Have a Tecumseh 4 hp engine 143 404142 ser 0016N anyone know carb rebuild kit I need? know the part # of the kit? 

Thanks


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Go to the link below and enter your model number 143.404142 for an IPL. Have a good one. Geo
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/index.action


----------



## salarmi (Jul 10, 2006)

thanks geo!


----------



## salarmi (Jul 10, 2006)

Geo, I see this is a Sears part look up site (thanks) is there a Tecumseh & Briggs site where look up carb kits also?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

The 143 is Sears Mfg code for Tecumseh 143.404142 represents a TVS105-53903G.
You can go to the briggs and stratton site and follow the maintenance/part links and find IPL for their engines.
Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

salarmi said:


> Geo, I see this is a Sears part look up site (thanks) is there a Tecumseh & Briggs site where look up carb kits also?


personally i would not buy anything from sears website unless you want to pay a fortune for it notice sears charges 7.23 cents for the kit however there is a place that only charges $ 6.29 for it

part # 632796

Tecumsehs regualr msrp is $ 6.98 so with that said do the figures

yes i have Tecumseh Micro fiche i look up parts on a micro fiche reader


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Lawnmowertech;
Where the part is purchased is secondary, the Sears site is used to get the part number. If all you have is the engine model numbers 143.404142 very few sites have the IPL for that number. Have a good one. Geo
Jacks, M&D and Outdoor have 632796 for less than $6


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

salarmi said:


> Geo, I see this is a Sears part look up site (thanks) is there a Tecumseh & Briggs site where look up carb kits also?


http://www.partstree.com/parts/


----------



## stickk21 (Nov 16, 2008)

looking for a tecumseh tvs115 61804a engine manual,
need parts to repair engine.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

stickk21 said:


> looking for a tecumseh tvs115 61804a engine manual,
> need parts to repair engine.


You can find parts break down at the site listed above by paulr44. If you want a service manual you can find one here.

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf


----------

